# Still looking for a service manual



## fone32 (Jun 1, 2008)

Still looking for a service manual on a
G16yt. Does anyone have or know where
I can get one ??

Sonny does not return my calls.

I have called some of the guys on the list
and they say they don't have one.

Did they use the same service manual for
another model??

thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I take it that none of the manuals at the below link are what you are looking for?

http://www.sonnysbolens.com/diagrams.htm


----------



## fone32 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Thank you for responding*

maybe i need a new pair of glasses. 

I don't see a g16YT any where on your
site. Did they use one manual for muliple
models ???

I also need to know what model mower
deck they used and a manual on that too.

thank you for your help.

Dennis


----------

